# حيراااااااان ارجو المساعدة وابداء الراي



## Tpozada (6 يونيو 2011)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوي اعمل بتوكيل شركة بوش الالمانية في مصر . الشركة واخدة توكيل كل مايخص مجال السيارات . حاليا انا دخلت امتحانات شركة بترول خليج السويس واتقبلت ولا يبقا اللي الكشف الطبي . صحيح اتقبلت في وظيفة sefty engineer وبصراحة انا حيران جدا لاني في مكان كويس .بس بردو قطاع البترول قطاع كبير وشركة جابكو شركة كبيرة . اسف علي الاطالة وارجو الرد


----------



## sayed00 (7 يونيو 2011)

عاوز نصحتى!!

فين بتحب عملك ؟؟؟ من كلامك شكلك تميل لعملك الحالى و لكن فلوس البترول تزغلل عيونك

استخير الله --- لكن العمل الذى تحبة سوف تبدع فية 

تحياتى


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (8 يونيو 2011)

الجديد دائما مفيد شوف مصلحتك فين بص اعمل حاجة سهله هات ورقة واقسمها بالقلم نصفين واكتب الشركة واكتب تحتها ناحية اكتب فيها مميزات والناحية التانية اكتب فيها العيوب وفى الاخر جمع المميزات والعيوب وانت اختار


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

موضوع صعب فعلا لكن ممكن لك ان تجرب طريقة جالينا الملكية اللى قالها الاستاذ خالد وبالتوفيق انشا اللة


----------



## mahmoud_osman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

من فضلك انا عندي امتحان فى شركة جابكو , و اللى عرفته ان حضرتك امتحنت هناك قبل كده , فياريت تقولى نظام الامتحان هناك ايه , او يا ريت لو حضرتك كنت فاكر اى اسئلة انت اتسألتها هناك , انا فى اشد الحاجة علشان اعرف اى معلومة حتى و لو كانت صغيرة , انا تخصص ميكانيكا قوى
يا ريت لما تيجي ترد عليا تبعت الرد فى ايميلي [email protected] علشان اعرف ان حضرتك رديت عليا , و يا ريت كمان لو كتبت الرد هنا عشلان كمان تستفاد . . 
و انا اسف جدا لو كنت تعبتك معايا . . . 
جزاك الله كل خير . .


----------



## eng.h8m8d (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى المميزين 
احب اطرح عليكم مشكلتي واتمنى ان ارى آرائكم .كان حلمي ولا يزال ان اكون مهندس فضاء وطيران ولكن ارادة الله ان اكون مهندس ميكانيكي وانا مبسوط من التخصص ومرتاح ولكن لايزال حلمي يراودني فهل بعد التخرج استطيع ان اعمل في مجال الطيران او لابد من إكمال الماستر فيه .............أرجوكم ساعدوني وماذا افعل؟؟؟


----------

